

On Self-Respect by Joan Didion (1961) - samclemens
http://www.vogue.com/3241115/joan-didion-self-respect-essay-1961/

======
vessenes
Didion is (and was) a force. Her book The Year of Magical Thinking has to be
one of the best memoirs of the last 100 years; it perfectly takes you through
the intersection between self indulgence, grief and healing in a single, very
tough year for the author.

You can feel her insecurities in it, and you can see some of the same ones in
this essay 40+ years earlier, the "Will I/won't I/Can I Be?" and the shot at
writing about it from an "I've made it now, I can think sagely about it"
angle, but at a very young age.

In the end, she's a hugely important American author who simply cannot resist
namedropping repeatedly in the memoir of her grief over her husband's death;
like most of us, she carries some of her gremlins through much of her adult
life.

I think this essay is so fitting an essay for this site; it sort of reminds me
in a way of Sam Altman's sage advice at 30 -- much of it brilliant -- but
still written by someone with a lot of life left to live.

Ms. Didion had a lot of the same drive, insecurity and needs that drive the
founders in our industry; she turned out some remarkable work; I hope that we
as a group will too.

------
niels_olson
This is fantastic and unfortunate that it didn't stay on the front page
longer. First time in a long time that's I've felt the urge to go read some
old novels. Literature if you want to make it sound that way.

